

Scientists at MIT Are Designing Chairs That Assemble Themselves - lsh123
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/mad-scientists-mit-designing-chairs-assemble/

======
Socketubs
Can't visit this website, shit ton of javascript that make it so laggy. (with
chrome)

